
Future of file storage in cloud– don't cancel your dropbox just yet - dzedajs
http://marisantons.com/post/22185376203/future-of-file-storage-in-cloud-dont-cancel-your
======
Smudge
> One more- Google saves file revisions, so this is +1 to them, since Dropbox
> doesn’t do this.

Dropbox saves earlier versions of your files for 30 days, or indefinitely for
Pro accounts.

Not the same as the easy revision history in Google Docs, but Dropbox's
version history has actually saved me a couple times.

~~~
sp332
Actually Pro accounts still only get 30 days. You have to subscribe to the
Pack Rat feature to get indefinite storage.

~~~
Smudge
Ah, makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.

------
dzedajs
Yeah, I had missed this one. My bad. Just found the revision section. Then
this isn't +1 google. Hope you don't see reading that blog post as a waste of
time...

~~~
sp332
Thanks for the article, sorry for piling on just for one point :)

------
sp332
Dropbox does "version" files for 30 days. It's not as "transparent" as
Google's since DB doesn't "understand" the contents of the files, but it still
keeps versions. And you can upgrade to the PackRat which keeps versions
forever. <https://www.dropbox.com/help/11>

------
terinjokes
> One more- Google saves file revisions, so this is +1 to them, since Dropbox
> doesn’t do this.

Now this isn't true at all. I've used Dropbox to restore an old revision many
times.

------
joejohnson
This post if poorly written and poorly researched.

~~~
cleverjake
it would be great if you could give a reason for your thoughts.

